# Gutes aktuelles Strategiespiel gesucht



## terbaik (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem wirklich guten aktuellen Strategiespiel mit einem guten Multiplayer für den PC.
Gefallen würde mir sehr, wenn man sein Spiel selbst aufbauen kann, also Ressourcenabbau, Truppenproduktion usw. um dann mit seiner Armee zu versuchen, seinen Gegner zu besiegen. Sprich: Das ganze soll sich nicht nur auf das Gefecht beschränken, sondern auch den Aufbau des eigenen Reiches und der eigenen Armee beinhalten.

Welche Games sind empfehlenswert? Habt ihr eigene Erfahrungen mit guten aktuellen Strategiespielen dieser Art?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juli 2014)

Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm fällt mir da spontan ein.
Ansonsten sieht es im Strategiesektor derzeit ja eher dürftig aus.
Vielleicht noch Company of Heroes 2.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2014)

UI, also echt gutes strategie Game mit MP gibt es z.Z. nur noch Starcraft.
Allerdings muss ich dich da warnen, Starcraft ist kein Spiel wo du mal gemüdlich erst deine Base hochziehen kannst. Dafür ist das Spiel viel zu schnell.
Eigentlich bleiben da nur die guten alten Command&Conquer Spiele.

Leider hat EA/Gamespy da die Online Server abgeschlatet und LAN Modus haben heute ja die wenigsten Games noch.

Allerdings, für die C&C Reihe gibt es ein Fan Tool mit dem man Online zocken kann.
Folgende Spiele werden dabei unterstützt:

Generals
Generals - Stunde Null
C&C 3 Tiberium Wars
C&C 3 Tiberium Wars-Kanes Rache
Alarmstufe Rot 3

Zumindest hast du bei der C&C Serie noch einen kompletten Basen Bau.

Hier gibt es den C&C Online Launcher.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Sag mal, was Du schon hast bzw. kennst. Und was für nen PC Du hast. Das macht es deutlich einfacher - nachher ist für Dich zB C&C 3 Tiberium Wars noch mehr als neu genug, vlt ist aber selbst Starcraft 2 schon "viel zu alt" für Dich


----------



## terbaik (10. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Tipps


----------

